# Lebenslauf-Design für Mediengestalter



## sgnich (7. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute =)

Ich wollte euch fragen, wie ihr meinen Lebenslauf findet?
Also 1. das Design
         2. kann man das so verschicken (für Ausbildungsplatz)
und  3. inhaltliches
?

Wäre dankbar für jede Kritik!

PS: Foto wird wahrscheinlich geändert 
PS1: Foto lieber drucken oder draufkleben?

http://de.tinypic.com/r/xbztzd/5


----------



## akrite (7. Mai 2009)

mutig, mutig ! Also wie ich den Lenslauf finde interssiert hier kein Schwein, ist auch nicht maßgeblich. Ein paar Anmerkungen möchte ich dazu doch machen :

Lebenslauf und Anschreiben immer adressatengerecht machen, d.h. konservativ wenn Adressat konservativ ist
Bewerbung immer zielgerichtet layouten, für eine Agentur darfs auch mal ausgefallen sein, für etwas "seriöses" muß es der Norm entsprechen - deutsche Personalentscheider sind noch nicht so weit
wenn mit Schnörkel oder Ornamenten gewerkelt wird, bitte im gleichen Ambiente wie die Farben auf dem Photo
weniger zusammengewürfelte Stile sind mehr
ein! wiederkehrendes Element verwenden !
Photo kann gedruckt werden
es interessiert niemandem was die Eltern von Beruf sind, es geht um Dich !
Verweise auf Beispiele Deines Tun auflisten


----------



## sgnich (7. Mai 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort!

Also es ist aufjedenfall für eine (mehrere) Agentur, für kaufmännische Berufe würd ich natürlich darauf verzichten!
Was meinst du mit EINEM widerkehrendem Element? Ich finde, ich hab das gut gemacht, also mit dem unterstreichen usw.
Ist EINE GRUPPE von widerkehrenden Elementen =) (oder meinst du damit die Stile)

Wenn da steht "Bruder, Student" und Vater "Selbstständig", dann macht das doch denke ein wenig Eindruck, oder nicht? 

Klar interessiert mich deine/eure Meinung! Wenn ihr so einen Lebenslauf zu sehen bekommt, was würdet ihr auf den ersten Blick denken?

lg

EDIT: Was meinst du eigentlich mit dem letzten Punkt, Anlagen oder wie?


----------



## akrite (7. Mai 2009)

sgnich hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit EINEM widerkehrendem Element?


 Du verwendest für die linke Spalte mehrere Dekorationen! Eine, mehr nicht, wenn überhaupt ... 





> Wenn da steht "Bruder, Student" und Vater "Selbstständig", dann macht das doch denke ein wenig Eindruck, oder nicht?


... wen sollen die einstellen, Dich oder Deinen Bruder/Vater ? Nie mit fremden Federn schmücken.


> Was meinst du eigentlich mit dem letzten Punkt, Anlagen oder wie?


 es reichen ja auch Hinweise im Netz oder ne kleine CD.


----------

